# Scotland Premier Lague odds 22 November



## A_Skywalker (Nov 18, 2008)

St. Mirren v Celtic
 22/11/2008 12:30 GMT
  8.00 4.20 1.35 All Bets (19) 
Dundee U. v Hamilton
 22/11/2008 15:00 GMT
  1.50 3.60 6.25 All Bets (17) 
Hearts v Falkirk
 22/11/2008 15:00 GMT
  1.75 3.40 4.20 All Bets (19) 
Kilmarnock v Inverness
 22/11/2008 15:00 GMT
  1.90 3.25 3.75 All Bets (19) 
Motherwell v Hibernian
 22/11/2008 15:00 GMT
  2.15 3.20 3.10 All Bets (19) 
Rangers v Aberdeen
 22/11/2008 15:00 GMT
  1.30 4.50 9.00 All Bets (17)


----------

